# Waterproofing your fabric



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't think everyone knows how to do this, so I am posting a link to a site where a guy did a pretty good job explaining everything.

It is a method for waterproofing any kind of fabric using a mixture of silicone caulk and mineral spirits. The only thing I would add to his instructions is to make sure NOT to get the kind of caulk that says "paintable". Bad bad bad. You want clear 100% caulk.

Of course, it makes fabric darker, adds weight, and the surface finish will not be perfect. But, by gumbies, it makes it waterproof. I have only used it on one tarp, but ask any questions you want.

waterproofing tarps,tents ect. - Bushcraft USA Forums


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Cool, thanks for the link Bill! I love stuff like this!


----------



## wavejim (Jul 15, 2011)

Would you stop it. Now there's another forum I need to research. J/K Thats good stuff, keep it coming.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

wavejim said:


> Would you stop it. Now there's another forum I need to research. J/K Thats good stuff, keep it coming.


Don't do it! His link has a link to Hammock Forums and HF has cost me $$$s.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

You're welcome, and I do apologize for any collateral damage I may have caused to your free time or your wallet.


----------



## Singletrack Sinatra (Jul 26, 2004)

uh-oh


----------

